# on motion



## kunox (Oct 14, 2017)

I was talking to my comunity support person today at the mental health I go to. she told me a few things.... 1 that things only get done when I am ready to do them.... 2. that until I am ready I will not do them... lastly.... 3. till I am ready to change I will not.... that is counterintuitive to me but makes since to my situation. she told me at dragoncon I had no real problems getting motivated.. "I was even motivated to he point of it bing annoying.." what are your thoughts on this. am I just lazy because I am not ready to change?


----------



## SueC (Oct 14, 2017)

I think its hard to look at ourselves and see where such words fit into our lives. _Being ready_ seems to be the kernel here. What will it take to make you ready to do what must be done? And what does that mean exactly? You say you have motivation - to do what? For example, I hate doing dishes. I am motivated to write, to knit, to socialize, to stream programs on TV. I actually make time to do these things, but no matter what, I am still not motivated to do dishes, even when I have the time. Does that make me lazy? I think not. I think whatever your community support person is asking you to be motivated about, may be something you just don't like to do, but has to be done. Does that make sense? Dishes must be done, right? I don't think I will ever change my opinion about that chore, but that does not mean I can't change about anything. I have changed my expectations in life and always try to be happy about the choices I have had to make. Sometimes I am not, but I am motivated to appear to be a good sport, more than I am motivated to show my feelings about change. Whew - does this help? I don't think you are lazy, kunox.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 14, 2017)

nah.
not lazy.
creatures of habit, we are.
is what you're doing working for you?


----------



## kunox (Oct 14, 2017)

what I am doing isn't working for me and what I am procrastinating is everything. no literally, if it weren't for youtube I would be doing nothing but laying in bed. every now and then I get a lot done but that's every now and then... I have hundreds of books I haven't read. eighty something games I haven't played. books I want to finish writing and all I end up doing is moping around setting on the couch or laying in bed. It's so frustrating it hurts.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 14, 2017)

This is a rant so please forgive the tone. I don't like sounding as if bossy but that is not my intent or that I am doing everything.




We have to do our part to do what the doctor says. You have many open opportunities. Commit yourself to do something social. I remember my doctor saying for me to do volunteer work. I am hesitant because my stigmata off how nervous and anxious I look makes people say something is wrong with me. Then I get labeled diseased and my voices could trigger in public. My family understands my situation. Which I have to be patient until I get a college degree I won't get any new social opportunities. I must say writing for some is considered a vice and since we have language problems this could be aggravated. I am not in the same situation as you so, I cannot analyze what you said. If a medical diagnosis is causing this, that is my answer. Prepare yourself for the future so you are not alone. I always need company. My family won't be here forever even though it is big. I need my career to make me participate sometimes and not appear lazy. Productivity is key, and in United States psychologists and psychiatrists get assessed. 

This is is a sharing of my experience as the patient. Hope this guides you somewhat in life's journey. The effort you put to do more time wasting activities will help you recover more. It's ok to write if you have no choice or interest ( aspergers limited interest) but do the rest in company if you struggle alone is my advice. The better you feel the more you will get things done. Get a personal trainer for exercise or family. Do things in company. Try your best.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Oct 19, 2017)

Some rambling thoughts. 

Spend time around plants every day for the oxygen. Get sunshine every day. Get exercise every day. Commit yourself to healthy eating every day. And write or talk about your accomplishments, especially if you're feeling low. Think about times you felt proud and empowered. Even if they are small events. They are the stepping stones to bigger ones.

It's true you'll do things when you want to. Maybe ask yourself why you don't want to now? Then set about changing what's holding you back.

Have you talked with your counselor about times you feel good about? Maybe if you commit to that you will desire creating more events to talk about.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh laziness, love it...but...there's a time and a place for it...I think part of that lazy feeling is physical make up.. some people have a slower metabolism... muti vitamins will give you a boost especially if your not eating right... and you know what that is...
next, self analysis, if your counselor can analyse you...you can do it too, all your ansewers are in you...I know... you think I'm nuts ,but it's true... talk to yourself and ask why, why do you do anything ,say anything...why do you do the things you do...HONESTY to yourself is absolute... and when I say talk, I mean talk, out loud and in the mirror... get to know yourself...have conversations with yourself...if you don't talk to yourself who will?.... and if there's something you dont like... change it...change your mind....the desire to change is key... practice, practice, practice ....


----------



## kunox (Oct 23, 2017)

ty.....


----------



## kunox (Oct 1, 2021)

I put on lipstick today.. it was kinda awesome. I did 2000ish steps but I am still working on walking... Hot my thyroid meds back.


----------



## kunox (Oct 10, 2021)

Motivation is low. Can't stay out of the bed for long. Only motivation I have is to do my makeup and that's it. It makes me feel better but I am still drained mentally.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 10, 2021)

Get an exercise partner to talk to on your way walking to your house and back, I did that with my brother today. Maybe your mother could help you with this? You need it for your mental health. Ask her if she can spend an hour to you talking to you as you walk. It could be a good way to make friends with a neighbor and to get to know people.


----------



## kunox (Oct 10, 2021)

yeah once those vitamen pills kicked in I have been able to exercise in short burst... nice...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 10, 2021)

It is probably the vitamin d but both are useful for mental health and other reasons ( vitamin b helps your central nervous system function and develop healthily but I do not know everything this means). For some reason vitamin d boosts my mood as mentioned. When very depressed it helped me get a boost in mood. It always should be 500 mg since it won't work or be absorbed otherwise.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 10, 2021)

Do you have access to occupational therapy or a social worker?

In the UK it might be different compared to the United States but I don't know. In occupational therapy in the UK they could lend you equipment for disabilities. Maybe it's not hopefully expensive or covered by insurance. You should ask a psychiatrist if such a service exists in the United states. They could do that. Maybe the mental health forum could help. I have been looking in my email and I couldn't find the one in the original mental health boards.









						Council’s occupational therapy service urges residents to return unused assistive equipment - AT Today - Assistive Technology
					


The occupational therapy service at Shetland Islands Council is urging local residents to return any unwanted assistive equipment





					attoday.co.uk
				



Look for one in your state. They could lend it to you for free in some cases. They have such charities or programs in other states. Google it.








						Assistive Technology/Double-Click
					


Changing the way the world defines and views disabilities by making profound, positive differences in people's lives every day.





					www.easterseals.com
				




This is an example one of many in Texas that they lend equipment. It does exist now I wonder if your psychiatrist knows that. It's part of occupational therapy.









						25 Tools Every Occupational Therapist Should Know How to Use
					







					www.rehabmart.com


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 28, 2021)

Have you considered coursera if one day you decide to go to a community college or to pursue your education further? Saving money for other things might be a problem. For anything else an education could help pay for expensive things you want. If you educate yourself on courses with difficult subjects. Maybe you can learn what you did not learn in school. Instead of saving for an operation education can help you with depression. Especially if you have a disability and special education needs you could always take a long distance course. Coursera is a long distance course as well. That is once you recover from your mood disorder. It is something you can consult with a psychiatrist.


----------



## kunox (Oct 28, 2021)

Ty... I will be answering you in a day or two.... I  have just been  having  some down days.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 29, 2021)

Ok 2 days it is.

Ok, I can finally recommend a book. I recently bought a book on language arts that is a crash course for how to write anything that is fiction (I disagree that it should have a 3.6 rating on GoodReads by the way). What I mean to say is that it explains how to write a fictional descriptive paragraph. It also tells you how to develop a paragraph. Not to mention it tells you how to create a topic sentence. A topic sentence is easy for me to determine. First, a topic sentence is a subject such as pets. But what are you saying about the subject? That people sometimes abandon pets. Turn that into a question and it becomes a conflict. (in this case) Why do people abandon pets? Research the answer and develop the paragraph based on your own experience. (research what you don't know. Write what you know)
Use the 5 w and I questions once each to develop a descriptive paragraph or story. ( who, what, when where, how)(write one topic sentence that includes all of them- that is that has the answers for all of them for a narrative lead or hook, this sets up a question as to what will happen.) ( Google an example for this as I for want to use an example i have in mind for a story I have) ( create an answer for each question you ask of the 5 w and h  questions)(again search for examples)

Teaching writing in middle school, tips, tricks, and techniques is the name of the book. The author mentions some tips which are going to be valuable for me and for anyone who lacks the vocabulary to describe.

To describe, use a visual dictionary. Merriam Webster has one that I assume is free.





__





						visual dictionary with pictures that names the parts of things - Google Search
					






					www.google.com
				




(Merriam webster's visual dictionary)




__





						ANIMAL KINGDOM :: CARNIVOROUS MAMMALS :: CAT ::  CAT&#8217S HEAD image - Visual Dictionary Online
					






					www.visualdictionaryonline.com
				




Buy this book if you want your writing to be more visual: https://www.amazon.com/dp/0345303024/?tag=writingforu06-20

(this book was recommended by the above book I mentioned in the first few paragraphs).

The book costs less than 10 dollars (visual dictionary). The book on language arts also costs less than 10 dollars. But if you understand my explanations, you don't need it.

As for my reply to your post is that I think in your case education might be more important to your happiness. Coursera can be pricey though IMO. It could set me back 60 dollars.  But if you ever have the money lying around you can study math courses which IMO were the most difficult courses in school for me. I can't tell if it is difficult. But many people have taken it.

Here's the book I used:





__





						Amazon.com: Teaching Writing in Middle School: Tips, Tricks, and Techniques: Tips, Tricks and Techniques eBook : Means, Beth, Lindner, Lindy: Books
					


Buy Teaching Writing in Middle School: Tips, Tricks, and Techniques: Tips, Tricks and Techniques: Read Books Reviews - Amazon.com




					www.amazon.com
				



It also recommends the synonym finder and a decent thesaurus. This is the best one for verbs.






						The Synonym Finder - Kindle edition by Urdang, Laurence, Laroche, Nancy, Rodale, J. I.. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


The Synonym Finder - Kindle edition by Urdang, Laurence, Laroche, Nancy, Rodale, J. I.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Synonym Finder.




					www.amazon.com
				



 (you need snynoyms for words such as walk and always consult an online dictionary when you stumble and are not sure of an unknown word)

This one is the most expensive book on this list.

For storytelling, I recommend William Martell's books more so than the pirate book because it gives good advice from a screenwriter with credentials. Each one costs 5 dollars. I recommend them all since on GoodReads he has a good reputation and I have read his books.

For describing areas such as cities and other places the writer recommends a map and an atlas. This can probably be bought at a Seven-Eleven (a map). There are free maps when you search in a google search. Are there free atlases? I don't know but it is worth getting one for the imaginary or nonfictional setting. Then I assume you can use google maps. I will assume the internet archive has free atlases to consult for the information you are looking for.

I stand by the best advice on grammar and spelling. You will need a very good microphone for google voice typing which is almost 100% accurate or that makes very few mistakes. ( that will be 280 or less on black friday or that is the lowest price I have seen mine).


----------



## kunox (Oct 30, 2021)

slowly reading the post now..... I will respond in a minute...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 30, 2021)

Do you record reality and in what ways?
					


So I am making lists of all of what I know of people. I also made a list of attitudes or pet phrases people have used over the years and that I remember (such as life is hard work). I make a list of facts. This is what the author calls recording reality. If people have problems, record that. A...





					www.writingforums.com
				




You can if you want to read this thread, you can read this thread for another book I like. I gave some examples of what I am talking about. To create characters, they need to be predictable to the writer. It's a tad bit confusing. I wrote an example of how a religious person would behave in the before the last post I posted. I will post it here. You need to write down their social roles, family position, and other backgrounds such as occupations. Here is an example of a religious person who is predictable (based on my oldest brother. I know him well):

This is a productive approach IMO and that I can see myself doing. If you can guess what they are thinking, you can predict how they could behave in a certain situation ( we can record this and the author says desires, emotions, actions, and behaviors can be recorded). By predicting what some people think of themselves we can try to predict their future behaviors. My big brother is generous with his family because he is deeply religious. In church, they teach you to give some money to those in dire need and that are sick. Anyway, since this is in my opinion of the way he thinks of himself. That is that he believes in a God. We can try to predict by watching behaviors of what a religious person might do. Maybe he's against some things he believes he is not in favor of doing associated because of having a religion. He is also a brother, very responsible, and a high-achiever. He is more than willing to forgive people. He helps people when in trouble. If I asked myself this question: what would a Catholic do if they wanted to control his brother:


People are basically bad, selfish, untrustworthy, and need to be controlled.

That is his belief system ( human concern). What would he do? If he had this nagging doubt?
Or what if he or someone in his family wanted to be friends and join a satanic cult? It could predict his behavior.

For the high achiever behavior? Will he help his brother graduate college when he is an over-achiever?

For a brother. Will he protect his brother from the bully? What if I made him a monk who believes in pacifism and who doesn't kill insects?

Once you know characters well you know their beliefs and can throw obstacles and problems in their way. Each character needs a goal. So if the religious man believes he can save the planet then he can have the above behaviors as obstacles. I wrote questions so that you can get an idea on how to disrupt the character

Here's an excerpt from the book in the following paragraphs: The example of the dragon is an example of a sentence that has answered the 5 wh questions and the h question.



> Central Conflict The central conflict is your main character's biggest problem. It's easiest to think of a central conflict by asking yourself, What does my main character want? Does he or she want to do something? To solve a problem? To get something? To make something? The answer is your central conflict. When your main character gets what he or she wants, your story ends.





> EXAMPLE Fiction Marlon the Magician sent something every Friday, and it usually caused trouble. The purple dragon was no exception. Jesse, of course, didn't know that this particular purple dragon had been sent to save her life. Nonfiction Seatbelts have saved more lives in the past twenty years than any other human invention. Even more lives can be saved if we take a few seconds to buckle up each time we get in a car. 4. Definition: The definition hook begins with a definition, either from a dictionary or one you write.
> Highlight (yellow) - Location 1166​5. Problem: The problem hook briefly suggests a problem that you will solve in the piece.
> Highlight (yellow) - Location 1170​6. Question: The question hook asks a question that you will answer in the piece.
> Highlight (yellow) - Location 1174​EXAMPLE Fiction When Marlon sends you a purple dragon, he has a good reason. I know. He sent me one, and it caused no end of trouble. (In this case the expert is Jesse.) Nonfiction According to a survey I took of students in my school, only thirty percent of them buckle their seatbelts every time they get into a car. They might buckle up more often if they knew the facts. (You are the expert because you did the survey.)
> ...


.


----------



## kunox (Oct 31, 2021)

sorry..  I have been out iof it for the last 4 days..  no energy to do anything till I took the max dose of vitmanen D???


----------



## kunox (Oct 31, 2021)

good advice though...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 31, 2021)

I hope your health gets better. Sometimes a lifestyle adjustment as in the hobbies people do can help.

I can try to tell you what will work for me as I buy more books. I always buy books to try to make the writing process easier for me. I recently bought a book that has a lot of assignments for composition., This book has invention exercises. I feel intimidated by dictation a bit. I am working on using more composition strategies. I am currently buying more books to become self-aware of how people can write a quick paragraph. The below book has a lot of invention exercises which could be helpful. You don't have to take the suggestions. I also bought the visual dictionary today and the below book.

The Composition of Everyday Life (The Composition of Everyday Life Series) 5th Edición​Good luck. You do know my advice and opinions and you don't have to do if you don't want to. I also agree if you do too many things for a brief period or for a long time the stress can trigger the stressful effects of schizoaffective disorder. Reading doesn't stress me. Sometimes writing can if very taxing mentally. This is going by the advice in the first post. Yes, Vitamin d improves the mood. I hope some advances occur sooner. These advances in medicine that happened recently that people used to study the brain. The treatment still isn't available since it is in an experimental stage. Supposedly they have cured depression in mice. Imagine if it could happen to humans.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 1, 2021)

I bought this for kindle. It lists over 10-15 library links. I feel like I can finally write a description. It is very cheap and I recommend it to all writers. It's a book on how to research anything without leaving home. As of this writing, this might be the best book that may impact my research. So much I won't be at a loss for words. It's written by a real librarian and it shows., It's a steal at its current price. At 3 dollars it is worth getting.

Research is a valuable skill in writing. This is written for writers and essayists.

Carter, Vikki J. ; Librarian, The Author's. Research Like a Librarian: Research Help and Tips for Writers for Researching in the Digital Age


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok, maybe one of the few remaining posts I will make again regarding how to improve their writing skills. I discovered that a so-called writing expert who wrote a book on writing recommended 3 books on how to write clearly. It has excellent reviews. So I searched online the resources he recommended in his writing guide,

This one makes a bold claim. That if you can talk you can write. I think my brain is wired differently, however, if the feedback is positive and I try what has worked for others. I want to use this approach. I want to talk before I write something. So I will the next time. It might be the breakthrough advice I need. UCLA staff or some students wrote the book. They made it into a writing workshop and students use this writing approach according to the description. It's in book form.









						If You Can Talk, You Can Write
					


When we talk, we tell stories and present ideas rarely with much anxiety. But think about writing something and panic sets in. Overcome t...




					www.goodreads.com
				



This tells me that talking is the best prewriting strategy available for those who write and struggle while doing so by thinking and then writing without talking.
Also recommended are the following books which could help a struggling writer (some of implications are to use a voice recorder when possible) :





						Words Fail Me: What Everyone Who Writes Should Know about Writing (Harvest Book) - Kindle edition by O'Conner, Patricia T.. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


Words Fail Me: What Everyone Who Writes Should Know about Writing (Harvest Book) - Kindle edition by O'Conner, Patricia T.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Words Fail Me: What...




					www.amazon.com
				









						Sleeping Dogs Don't Lay: Practical Advice For The Grammatically Challenged - Kindle edition by Lederer, Richard, Dowis, Richard, McLean, Jim. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


Sleeping Dogs Don't Lay: Practical Advice For The Grammatically Challenged - Kindle edition by Lederer, Richard, Dowis, Richard, McLean, Jim. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...




					www.amazon.com
				









						On Writing Well: The Classic Guide to Writing Nonfiction: Zinsser, William: 9780060891541: Amazon.com: Books
					


On Writing Well: The Classic Guide to Writing Nonfiction [Zinsser, William] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. On Writing Well: The Classic Guide to Writing Nonfiction




					www.amazon.com
				




I found this one, and it's not recommended by the writer on how to self-improve writing but is a self-study guide:






						Amazon.com: Real Stories: The All-Inclusive Textbook for Developmental Writing and Reading eBook : Ortner, Toni: Kindle Store
					


Buy Real Stories: The All-Inclusive Textbook for Developmental Writing and Reading: Read Kindle Store Reviews - Amazon.com




					www.amazon.com
				




Again, I am just giving advice. You don't need to buy these books. I am sharing it since this is what I will do to improve and in case you decide to do so in the future. I liked these approaches, and I wanted to share some books I plan to purchase by the end of this month or earlier.


----------



## kunox (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow... Ty.


----------

